# Stereo Help!!!!!!



## BigVic4545 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok guys i just finished installing two 12" subs on my nissan sentra 2000.....everything came out very nice..i tested it and had great sound...but im using my stock speakers...so i turn up the volume a couple of notches and the radio suddenly shuts off....i think that either I blew up a fuse...or the radio is completely damaged...oh by the way the radio will not turn on anymore, but everything else is fine......any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I ran into a similar problem installing my rear deck speakers. Besides checking the fuse, take a look at you wires on the speakers. If both the positive and the negative are touching a metal part of the car it will cause you're whole system not to work. If this doesn't solve your problem, search in the Audio section. :thumbup:


----------



## BigVic4545 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Fuse box problem*

Alright i opened up my fusebox but how the hell do i know if its good or not...and which one is the one for audio....and if it is how much would it cost for a new one...its a nissan sentra 2000 gxe


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You should invest in a test light. A test light would be the easy way to search and see which fuse is blown. If you don't want to do that, your other option would be pulling each fuse out one by one and seeing which one is blown.

I am moving this to the Audio section for better and more detailed responses.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Bumpin said:


> You should invest in a test light. A test light would be the easy way to search and see which fuse is blown. If you don't want to do that, your other option would be pulling each fuse out one by one and seeing which one is blow.
> 
> I am moving this to the Audio section for better and more detailed responses.


SHould be a blue 15 amp fuse in the box by the drivers left knee. Puller out w/ some needlenose pliers and look for blown-ness. should be a .50 cent fix. On my 98 sentra, its in the upper right corner of the box....

ALso make sure you check your wiring job before you replace the fuse or you'll be running into the same brick wall over and over.


----------



## BigVic4545 (Aug 11, 2005)

*The Fuse Box*

Ok but do u think i should purchase an aftermarket radio....because i dont think the stock radio can handle 1400 watts.....man im so confused....but im gonna check the fuse box because my stock radio wont even turn on anymore...and where can i purchase a fuse thingy..and how would i know which one to purchase....thanx guys


----------



## BigVic4545 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Where is the fuse box???*

Is the fuse box inside the car??? Or under the hood next to the battery??


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

BigVic4545 said:


> Ok but do u think i should purchase an aftermarket radio....because i dont think the stock radio can handle 1400 watts.....man im so confused....but im gonna check the fuse box because my stock radio wont even turn on anymore...and where can i purchase a fuse thingy..and how would i know which one to purchase....thanx guys


Woah dude, stop.... you cannot go from a head unit to subwoofer without an amp. I don't mean to be condecending, but you need to read some car audio primers before doing anything related to your car. What is the impedance of the subs? Were they series or parallel wired? Dual voice coils or single? If you went too low with the impedance, it is possible you fragged the stereo.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

BigVic4545 said:


> Is the fuse box inside the car??? Or under the hood next to the battery??


Its in the car. Do you have a service manual? It would tell you where it is.

There is more then likely one in the engine bay as well, but they're relays. Don't mess with them, they control your lights and all that good complicated junk... I think you're better off staying away from that.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

the box you're looking for is in the car. Like i said, it should be by your left knee when you sit in the drivers seat. There should be a few blue fuses that say '15' on them. Pull those and look at them. One of them should be noticably blown. (the flat metal U shaped wire inside will be disconnected) Ill see if i can search for a diagram for you.

After you fix this, take your car to tweeter and have them do the install!


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

WHen you pull the cover off the fuse panel, the diagram will be on the inside of it. The fuse you want should be labeled soemthing to the effect of "audio" or something. If for some reason the diagram isnt there, just pull all the blue 15 fuses till you find the busted one. Radio shack has packs of 3 for like a dollar.


----------

